

Why I've all but given up on Windows - rahoulb
http://www.zdnet.com/why-ive-all-but-given-up-on-windows-7000023083/

======
mkautzm
I really disagree with quite a lot in this article.

I mean, for starters, if he (or anyone else) thinks that the plains of support
are somehow greener on the other side, I got some bad news for you.

Hardware compatibility is a game of give and take. If you have an ultra-closed
platform like OSX, you get to develop for a small set of hardware, and with
that small set of hardware, you generally have a more reliable product, at
least at that layer, but...

If something breaks on an ultra-open platform like Windows, replacements are
plentiful, and you have a lot of options, driving prices way down and
availability way up.

The PC gaming scene is actually growing while the console marketspace is
shrinking, and while things like patching Dark Souls with DSFix and other such
hacks are something you never need to do with consoles, if you think it's
'hassle free', that'd be inexperience talking.

Finally, I don't think tablets will be replacing PCs any time soon in the
office. There are serious disadvantages a touch interface vs a mouse interface
that would kill productivity; the mouse isn't going away. The desktop, maybe,
but at the very best, you'll see Surface or Surface-esq computers replace
desktops...with mice attached.

That said, there are a lot of things I can totally agree with. I despise
Windows 8 with every fiber of my being for all the reasons listed. TechNet
shutting down was a really bad call. Microsoft's rationale for change makes no
goddamn sense ever.

Some of this stuff seems almost fabricated, or totally inaccurate though.

